# Benefits of forming a NV or DE LLC in CA



## badhoha (Jun 13, 2007)

Hello All,

My question is, what are the benefits of filing a LLC in DE or NV while based in say, CA? Is it the min. $800 tax that they don't have? And, if this is beneficial, how is it done?

Thanks.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

While you're waiting for some answers and first hand experiences to be posted in this thread, these links might help:

Incorporate in Nevada. Benefits of Nevada corporations and LLCs.

benefits of filing a corp in nv - Google Search


----------



## badhoha (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info Rodney.


----------



## markthenewguy (Mar 17, 2008)

badhoha said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My question is, what are the benefits of filing a LLC in DE or NV while based in say, CA? Is it the min. $800 tax that they don't have? And, if this is beneficial, how is it done?
> 
> Thanks.


Imo it is mostly a lot of hype with no real advantage. especially for an LLC. 

No matter where you file your LLC you do not pay corporate income tax through the LLC, this is because you pay all the taxes yourself since income from LLC's gets recorded on the personal tax returns of the owners, the company doesn't file its own return. 

Also, if you are registering your business in NV but doing business in CA you will still be subject to CA taxes. You pay taxes in the state that you earn the income in not in the state you formed your company in. 

You would also need a contact person that lives in NV to list on your registration forms. So you would probably either need to know someone who lives in NV or pay a lawyer to agree to be yours.

Sounds like a lot of hassle for no benefit.

Hope this helped.

-mark


----------

